# Solved: Why can't I view online/streaming videos?



## arttmrocks (May 25, 2011)

Please help me with my problem.
On my computer there are two accounts- an administrator and a standard account. Everything works fine on the admin account, but the standard account is having some video problems. I can view youtube fine, but if I want to watch other streamed videos it won't let me. All I get is a black square where the player is or the black box with an 'x' in the corner. It also sometimes won't let me listen to streamed songs.
I got this Windows 7 computer last year and I have had these problems from day one. I'm confused as to why this is happening and how to fix it. Every site I go to just talks about looking if there are parental controls on your account. I have checked and there are no controls placed on the standard account. There really isn't any difference between the two accounts except that one is called admin and the other is a normal account.
Any help is appreciated because I am getting annoyed by this whole thing
PS: I just tried to switch my standard account to an admin one and I still couldn't get the videos to work.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

What type of videos are you having trouble with, Flash?

What browser are you using?

Do you have the latest Adobe Flash Player?

*Adobe Flash Player for IE*

*Adobe Flash Player for non-IE* (Firefox...)

Have you tried disabling *Hardware Acceleration* within Flash videos?

Do you have any type of ad blocker?


----------



## arttmrocks (May 25, 2011)

Oh my god, THANK YOU SO MUCH! I feel so stupid now. I had an outdated version of adobe flash. I still don't understand why the outdated version worked on one account but not the other. Either way, it works on mine now.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome! :up:


----------

